# no HD on Tonight Show?



## steinej (Jan 2, 2005)

In October I exchanged a 722 for a Hopper and added a Joey. All has been well until moving to our winter home in the Phoenix area. I record the Tonight Show every evening and watch it the next day. Here, on KPNX, channel 12, the show, when watched live, is in HD. However, when I play back the program from the DVR, the program is displayed in letterbox, and only SD quality.
All other shows i tried or watch regularly, (some PTAT, some manually recorded), that are in HD on that channel, record and play back in HD. I cannot find any setting that would change the record mode to SD on the Tonight Show. If I watch the show live, it is in HD, but if I go to the DVR and choose Start Over, the recording immediately displays in SD letterbox. If I hit View Live TV on the remote, it switches back to HD.
What is up with this? Anyone know how to fix this behavior?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd start with deleting the timer then creating a new one. Somehow it seems your machine is recording channel 8322 instead of 6448 (both are mapped down to 12-0 KPNX).


----------



## steinej (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks! I tried recreating the timer, (didn't mention that), but now I will simply set the recording on the other channel directly. Strange behavior, especially since this is the only program that seems to have an issue.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It could have been caused by a mapping issue, I have seen posts to this effect. Makes me glad EA does not have sd locals along with the HD ones in most cases.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is possible that when the timer was set the HD channel was not available or not found. I have had a couple of timers do weird things that were solved by deleting and creating a new timer.


----------



## steinej (Jan 2, 2005)

Another SD/hd anomaly... At least two different network channels, I have saved series on PTAT recordings. If I play he saved recordings from my recordings, they are in SD, pillared on the edges. If, however, I watch them from the PTAT screen, they are in widescreen HD. Again, I am watching locals in the Phoenix area. Any ideas what is happening here?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Your settings could be for sd mapping, while PTAT will record HD first automatically. I would start there.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garys said:


> Your settings could be for sd mapping, while PTAT will record HD first automatically. I would start there.


Where would that be in the menus?

PTAT is set by DISH ... they select the channels involved for each market. For markets with HD the HD channels are flagged. For markets with SD the SD channels are flagged.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think garys is talking about the setting to determine whether you see SD or HD in the EPG.

For eastern arc, I believe there are no SD LiLs if you have the equivalent HD LiL uplinked... so I wouldn't think this could happen on eastern arc.

For Western arc... you could have both SD and HD LiLs... and PTAT would presumably record the HD ones while you might only be showing the SD ones in your EPG.

The setting (Hopper and 922 are the same in this regard I think) should be in the Menu - Settings - Guide area or somewhere thereabouts.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

PTAT is a whole 'nother animal. I doubt that the guide settings affect HD/SD PTAT recordings.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I looked through my timers, some set via "Save Series" in PTAT others set by choosing an event in the EPG and selecting "Record Series Timer". I do not see the HD Preference/SD Only/HD Only options. I only see that on "Seek & Record" timers when setting up one of those timers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the point that garys is getting to here is...

The problem being discussed is the guy says if he views during PTAT live, he sees HD... but if he reviews a recording later he sees SD.

So... one possible scenario.

If you set your EPG to show SD, not HD... then if he sets recording timers in the EPG he will be setting them for SD channels...

So... instead of seeing the recordings saved from PTAT in his My Recordings screen, he could be seeing recordings from timers he made on his SD channels.

Now, this might not be what is happening... but it is a possible scenario that would describe what he is talking about.

Specifically, to the comment described by steinej's statement that:

"_If I play he saved recordings from my recordings, they are in SD, pillared on the edges. If, however, I watch them from the PTAT screen, they are in widescreen HD._"

This indicates that the PTAT recordings are fine... but that he created timers on the SD versions of the channel so that he isn't "saving" the PTAT recordings but rather recording such shows twice.


----------



## steinej (Jan 2, 2005)

Would the Hopper map to an SD channel if the guide is set to My Channels instead of My HD Channels? The guide settings channel preference is, and always has been since I got to Phoenix, set to HD Channels.

I did fix my original problem with the Jay Leno SD recordings by deleting and recreating all Tonight Show timers, including the one I had for our Fargo local station. Don't know why that mattered, but just deleting the Phoenix local and recreating it didn't help.


----------



## steinej (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok, so I went through my timers deleting all of the timers relating to the PTAT shows we watch. I save the series because we don't always get to see a show in the 8 days allowed. Anyway, I went through and resaved the series, being sure that My HD Channels was on the schedule, whether it matters or not. Now most of the programs previously saved have two versions in My Recordings, an SD version and an HD version.

If we decide to no longer save a series, how do we delete these timers? Same as usual?

Thanks for your help and input, all!!


----------

